# Quick question, running utorrent while playing games?



## LoneReaction (Jan 25, 2009)

I've been wondering, since utorrent uses the harddrive, does it affect the speed of games loading textures/pagefile etc significantly enough to warrant using a second hard disk for downloading stuff?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 25, 2009)

If your questioning about said PC in your specs, you will be just fine to game while keeping uTorrent in the background.

If you were say using a S939 or S478 based PC with 1GB ram, then I would say pickup an extra GB of ram to help.


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Jan 25, 2009)

utorrent is a lightweight bittorent client and one of the best you could use.  for me it doesn't hurt fps but what it does hurt is my latency.  sometimes my router forgets what port it's supposed to forward and all hell breaks loose.


----------



## LoneReaction (Jan 25, 2009)

Thanks for clearing my doubts!


----------



## francis511 (Jan 25, 2009)

Utorrent in the background is OK with a quad. With a dual-core you will notice lag sometimes in an intensive game


----------

